# Soloist Team in TT/Tri setup



## jpvincx (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Anybody in this forum have a size 48 soloist team setup as a tri/tt bike ?
Want to get some feedback regarding this setup and its ride..
Also would appreciate if you can post some pics as well.

Thanks.
jp


----------

